# More ... > Exchange and mart >  Scottish Bulk Honey Wanted

## jcaturra

Hello Everyone

I am looking to buy any bulk scottish honey!!!! Does anyone have any? or do you know anyone that has or is going to have? Any type and quantity of scottish honey bought!!! can be collected!!! Buckets can be provided!!!!

Thanks for any replies!!!

Please PM me for further details!!!

Regards

----------


## jcaturra

Hello Everyone

I am looking to buy any bulk scottish honey!!!! Does anyone have any? or do you know anyone that has or is going to have? Any type and quantity of scottish honey bought!!! can be collected!!! Buckets can be provided!!!!

Thanks for any replies!!!

Please PM me for further details!!!

Regards

----------


## linchpin

Whats the price? going rate !!

L..

----------


## gavin

And is the price for collection anywhere in Scotland or delivered to Turriff?

I was chatting to a bee farmer last week and was surprised at the low price he gets for wholesale honey compared to what the product can command through local sales and especially to the quality markets.  

I have three or four frames of what I think is hawthorn honey I can take, but I will not be selling that!

G.

----------


## Jimbo

If only I had excess honey to sell as bulk! I can't produce enough to keep my regular customers happy and already have orders for this years crop.
I also use it in bartering. My hairdresser loves my honey and for 2 jars I get a free haircut which would normally cost £15.00 At £7.50 for a pound jar that ain't a bad price. Oh! and the haircut ain't that bad either,

Jimbo

----------


## jcaturra

> And is the price for collection anywhere in Scotland or delivered to Turriff?
> 
> I was chatting to a bee farmer last week and was surprised at the low price he gets for wholesale honey compared to what the product can command through local sales and especially to the quality markets.  
> 
> I have three or four frames of what I think is hawthorn honey I can take, but I will not be selling that!
> 
> G.


Yes collection anywhere in Scotland!!!

----------


## jcaturra

> Whats the price? going rate !!
> 
> L..


If you get in touch with quantities and type ( Oil Seed Rape, Blossom, Clover or Heather etc.) and I will get back to you with price!!! Thanks

----------


## jcaturra

Just putting this post back up to the top!!!!

Another call for anyone's honey????

Regards
John

I've merged these two threads and put them in Exchange and Mart.  G.

----------


## jcaturra

Hello Again

Just another bump up!!! We are still looking for bulk scottish honey!!!

Hope you all have a good season!!!

Regards
John

----------


## jcaturra

Hello Again

Looks like another poor year.

Just another bump up!!! We are still looking to buy bulk scottish honey!!!

Regards
John

----------

